# Holidays with a dog



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

At this time of year, I always get wistful for holidays 

I'm looking at booking a week away for me, Jules and Archie - somewhere in the UK (not Scotland though as it's perhaps a little too far for 1 week as we will be driving?)

We went for a week away with Archie to a Hoeseason lodge just outside York and it was fab. So now we're looking to do something similar i.e. a self catering week in a cottage or lodge that takes pets. I've ordered a new Hoeseasons brochure and a Cottages 4 You one as well.

Where would you recommend looking as well?

Do you have any suggestions of places you've been to with your 'poos that you'd be happy to talk about?

Looking forward to getting your thoughts and suggestions


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

When are you thinking of going? x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sera, have a look at my FB page. There is a pink cottage on the right hand side which is where we are going this weekend. The beach near the house allows dogs all year and behind the cottage is a green area which is the start of a wooded cliff top walk. It is my favourite place!  From the main bedroom window you can sit in bed with a cup of tea and watch the seagulls diving into the water! Heavenly!

If you want the details I will pm you. xx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> When are you thinking of going? x


1st week of May from the 5th which I think is a Saturday although happy to go from the Friday if needs be


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Sera, have a look at my FB page. There is a pink cottage on the right hand side which is where we are going this weekend. The beach near the house allows dogs all year and behind the cottage is a green area which is the start of a wooded cliff top walk. It is my favourite place!  From the main bedroom window you can sit in bed with a cup of tea and watch the seagulls diving into the water! Heavenly!
> 
> If you want the details I will pm you. xx


oooh yes please pm the details to me - always great to get personal recommendations


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

We took Pixel to St Ives in November and it was lovely. It seemed quite geared up to dogs we were able to take them onto the beach (but not all year round) lots of the pubs and resturants allowed you to sit outside with dogs. There was a holiday cottage which allowed you to take dogs too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Think someone recommended a site called helpful holidays for nice cottages 

This will be a good thread for holidays ideas .. well done ... I will need a break with my 2 poos


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am looking at the moment for somewhere that will take 2 dogs. There are several pet-friendly cottages on this website and it's easy to search for them.
http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/sites/cottages4you/pages/Home.aspx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Think someone recommended a site called helpful holidays for nice cottages
> 
> This will be a good thread for holidays ideas .. well done ... I will need a break with my 2 poos


ooh helpful holidays, not heard of them but will Google them now (thank the lord for Google  )

Looking foward to seeing some great ideas on here


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I am looking at the moment for somewhere that will take 2 dogs. There are several pet-friendly cottages on this website and it's easy to search for them.
> http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/sites/cottages4you/pages/Home.aspx


I was looking on this website last night and have subsequently ordered their brochure! Exciting


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder, have any of you travelled abroad with your 'poos? I really like the idea of having Archie's pet passport done and pootling round northern Europe/Scandinavia with him?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Check out the Old Vicarage, Ambleside. We are booking for July. The take well behaved dogs at no extra cost. The manager showed us around it was lovely and right next to a park for that early morning wee wee visit.

K xx


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

My husband went to the boatshow yesterday. He came home with a leaflet on hiring camper vans! They have a dog space already built into them. He has this idea that trekking around the country with Deefer "staying in one place" would be a great idea! I have pointed out that as he can't sit still in the house a restricted environment might not be the best but worth considering if you fancy an adventure!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Check out the Old Vicarage, Ambleside. We are booking for July. The take well behaved dogs at no extra cost. The manager showed us around it was lovely and right next to a park for that early morning wee wee visit.
> 
> K xx


Smashing - thanks  I shall have a look at this later this evening


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Deefer said:


> My husband went to the boatshow yesterday. He came home with a leaflet on hiring camper vans! They have a dog space already built into them. He has this idea that trekking around the country with Deefer "staying in one place" would be a great idea! I have pointed out that as he can't sit still in the house a restricted environment might not be the best but worth considering if you fancy an adventure!


We are saving hard to buy a small motorhome next year (just a little bigger than a camper) as we both want to have freedom to pack up for a weekend with the dog and explore the world ... bit by bit!

Do you have a website for the camper van place on the leaflet?


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Check out the Old Vicarage, Ambleside. We are booking for July. The take well behaved dogs at no extra cost. The manager showed us around it was lovely and right next to a park for that early morning wee wee visit.
> 
> K xx


oh my goodness, this place looks amazing!!! I have visions of us playing Swallows & Amazons (first attaching Archie firmly into a life jacket )

http://www.oldvicarageambleside.co.uk/index.shtml for anyone that's interested


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> oh my goodness, this place looks amazing!!! I have visions of us playing Swallows & Amazons (first attaching Archie firmly into a life jacket )
> 
> http://www.oldvicarageambleside.co.uk/index.shtml for anyone that's interested


Thought you'd like it. It is literally around the corner from the town centre and has a lovely looking pool and hot tub ... For human use naturally xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cotswold Water Park takes dogs too xx


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

We have just booked a week in a gorgeous cottage in Bude, Cornwall. That area of Cornwall has the most am umber of dog friendly beaches in the UK apparently. I have out helpful sites for doggie holidays which tell you where you can eat with dogs etc...It was Doggie Pubs I think... I would lays recommend Cornwall. Look at Whalesbourough Farm in Bude for 5 star luxury cottages. Perfect!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Thought you'd like it. It is literally around the corner from the town centre and has a lovely looking pool and hot tub ... For human use naturally xx


A hot tub ... amazing, the place we stayed at in York had a hot tub - we spent hours outside at night listening to the owls with a glass of bubbly in the bubbles


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Cotswold Water Park takes dogs too xx


I'd never though of this place before! Just having a look now and it looks really good!!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

JR1 said:


> We have just booked a week in a gorgeous cottage in Bude, Cornwall. That area of Cornwall has the most am umber of dog friendly beaches in the UK apparently. I have out helpful sites for doggie holidays which tell you where you can eat with dogs etc...It was Doggie Pubs I think... I would lays recommend Cornwall. Look at Whalesbourough Farm in Bude for 5 star luxury cottages. Perfect!


Thanks  am off to Google Doggie Pubs now (great name for a website!!!)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Both Sarah (Sezra) and I have asked for there to be a separate section for
Cockapoo holidays but no joy so far.... I think it would be sooo useful for us all


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Must be great minds think alike! I started looking at the weekend for somewhere to stay (Norfolk for us I think as have never made it there) in May/June sometime. Any recommendations would be welcome! Slightly wary about the amount of water there, but I'm a water lover as well as Polly! Think husband actually coming with me this time! I normally go off by myself. Now we have Polly it's going to make life interesting! But when I do go off by myself for breaks and take Polly how on earth do I cope with going into shops if she's not allowed in? Wouldn't feel safe tying her up outside somehow.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

anndante said:


> Must be great minds think alike! I started looking at the weekend for somewhere to stay (Norfolk for us I think as have never made it there) in May/June sometime. Any recommendations would be welcome! Slightly wary about the amount of water there, but I'm a water lover as well as Polly! Think husband actually coming with me this time! I normally go off by myself. Now we have Polly it's going to make life interesting! But when I do go off by myself for breaks and take Polly how on earth do I cope with going into shops if she's not allowed in? Wouldn't feel safe tying her up outside somehow.



I went for a long weekend to Norfolk for the first time last year and was really impressed. It had a nice mix or lovely country side ( not all of it flat like i'd imagined) fantastic beaches ( Holkham beach is lovely), small villages and not to forget the broads... also Norwich is a lovely city with lots of eating opportunities.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I started this post in May last year, hoped it would grow but it just fizzled out.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=16230#post16230


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

anndante said:


> Must be great minds think alike! I started looking at the weekend for somewhere to stay (Norfolk for us I think as have never made it there) in May/June sometime. Any recommendations would be welcome! Slightly wary about the amount of water there, but I'm a water lover as well as Polly! Think husband actually coming with me this time! I normally go off by myself. Now we have Polly it's going to make life interesting! But when I do go off by myself for breaks and take Polly how on earth do I cope with going into shops if she's not allowed in? Wouldn't feel safe tying her up outside somehow.


This is where I stayed but they don't allow dogs but quite a lot of other useful
area information etc..

http://www.eastviewfarm.co.uk/plum-tree-cottage-norfolk.cfm


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Both Sarah (Sezra) and I have asked for there to be a separate section for
> Cockapoo holidays but no joy so far.... I think it would be sooo useful for us all


Agreed - there should be a seperate section of sub-section for dog holidays


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

strof51 said:


> I started this post in May last year, hoped it would grow but it just fizzled out.
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=16230#post16230


maybe we could ask Kendal and/or Dave of merging these 2 threads, seems silly to have both of them with tons of great information in both of them?

How would we go about doing that?


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Holiday cottage*



Sezra said:


> Sera, have a look at my FB page. There is a pink cottage on the right hand side which is where we are going this weekend. The beach near the house allows dogs all year and behind the cottage is a green area which is the start of a wooded cliff top walk. It is my favourite place!  From the main bedroom window you can sit in bed with a cup of tea and watch the seagulls diving into the water! Heavenly!
> 
> If you want the details I will pm you. xx


Hi

That sounds lovely. Where is it and could you send me the details too please?

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

anndante said:


> Must be great minds think alike! I started looking at the weekend for somewhere to stay (Norfolk for us I think as have never made it there) in May/June sometime. Any recommendations would be welcome! Slightly wary about the amount of water there, but I'm a water lover as well as Polly! Think husband actually coming with me this time! I normally go off by myself. Now we have Polly it's going to make life interesting! But when I do go off by myself for breaks and take Polly how on earth do I cope with going into shops if she's not allowed in? Wouldn't feel safe tying her up outside somehow.


My parents live in Norfolk (around 15 miles from Kings Lynn). The north coast is very pretty, Sheringham is particularly nice - no major retailers so all little independant shops: butchers, greengrocers, baker (no candle stick maker though  ) and it has the very best fish & chip shop I have _ever_ been to 

I know that Thetford Forest and the Sandringham estate have had an outbreak of a mystery dog illness recently http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-14940347 not sure if this is all cleared up might be something to consider?


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for starting this post. We don't have our puppy yet but I did wonder if holdays were out of the question once you have a dog. There are a couple of websites I found recently that might be useful. I don't know how to add the links but they are

Www.plus2dogs.co.uk and
Www.doggiepubs.org.uk

Andrea


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for starting this post. We don't have our puppy yet but I did wonder if holdays were out of the question once you have a dog. There are a couple of websites I found recently that might be useful. I don't know how to add the links but they are
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrea 

Hoeseasons are good for finding places that take pets too http://www.hoseasons.co.uk/ we stayed in one of their lodges lat October. Gorgeous location, great dog walking and a private hot tub ... woohoo!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> My parents live in Norfolk (around 15 miles from Kings Lynn). The north coast is very pretty, Sheringham is particularly nice - no major retailers so all little independant shops: butchers, greengrocers, baker (no candle stick maker though  ) and it has the very best fish & chip shop I have _ever_ been to
> 
> I know that Thetford Forest and the Sandringham estate have had an outbreak of a mystery dog illness recently http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-14940347 not sure if this is all cleared up might be something to consider?


Gosh, I didn't know about that. But seems to happen in the autumn and only if you walk in woodlands. How very strange. Thanks for the warning.


----------

